# Limited Edition 80th Anniversary Stowa Marine Original for Watchbuys



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

This looks sweet. The dial is enamel lacquer, which would look really cool in person. I like the red 12, which I have seen on an A Lange and a Jacques Etoile.









Pic from Watchbuys


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice-looking! b-)

What's the text beneath the subdial (old eyes ... )?


----------



## mr2blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like a serial number 1/90 or something but my eyes are old as well


----------



## Alljay (Feb 21, 2007)

It is the serial number -- XX/80. People can chose their own number.


----------



## Bob Breznay (Feb 12, 2006)

thodgins said:


> This looks sweet. The dial is enamel lacquer, which would look really cool in person. I like the red 12, which I have seen on an A Lange and a Jacques Etoile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Todd
I just looked at it and all I can say is !!WOW!! Very nice looking watch:-!:-!

Kind regards
Bob:thanks


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

*Took one year, but it looks good >>>*

Check this post of mine.


----------



## twigfarm (Oct 22, 2006)

*Very nice indeed................*

Sorta makes me wish I hadn't sold my Marine auto. A watch I do miss but, then again, never really found the occasion to wear.










Whereas this one gets A LOT of wrist time:










And the watch I bought to replace the Marine definitely gets more wrist time:










Again, very nice and quite a surprise to see.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Took one year, but it looks good >>>*

I forgot about that post. Jörg is doing it and for a really good price, at least compared to other makers who use enamel. Another temptation, but going to wait for the FO.:-d


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Wish it were mine. If I weren't waiting for the FO or had the extra funds, I would go for it.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Took one year, but it looks good >>>*

I still say a real silver dial would be really cool as well especially with those blued hands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Crusader said:


> Very nice-looking! b-)
> 
> What's the text beneath the subdial (old eyes ... )?


I read: No 01/80


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

From the WatchBuys newsletter, it does not look like it is exclusive to their company.

However, since this watch is not available on the Stowa website and most (almost all) of the serial no. are available to be reserved on the WatchBuys website, I guess this is exclusive to WatchBuys.

If I have not committed to the FO, I might consider this one. This is a nice watch.

FYI. Some of the "lucky" Chinese numbers are gone since this morning.

Paulo, with you super psychic power, give us some lottery numbers combo so that we can all buy this watch. ;-)

Tommy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice dial :-!:-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL...I agree. We need to win the lottery to afford it all.:-d:-d


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

I am with every one - that one heck of a nice looker!


----------



## powermaxi2000 (May 2, 2007)

It's a pity that this edition is reserved to Watchbuys. <|
Why not giving everybody all over the world the chance to order directly...


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

Are the hand blued? They arpear black in the photo from Watchbuys?


----------



## freakygreek (May 1, 2006)

Just in time as I was thinking of getting another Stowa and this one did it for me. Funny thing is I was thinking about an enamel dial when Jorg mentioned the possibility of a Gold case MO and then this pops up. Well number 66 here year of my birth.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

That is an excellent question!


----------



## yingray (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the dial. At least it differs a bit from my Marine auto. Personally I prefer silver dial and Roman numbers, plus red 12 o'clock.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

this watch will also be available in Europe of course but the first watches i have promissed watchbuys for the US market.

In the next days the eruopean customer can order in the shop or prereserve under [email protected].

The price will be Euro 1.090.-

Delievry date end of january 2008 to end of february 2008.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## BNF-CH (Nov 7, 2007)

Are the hands blue? I really can't tell! :-s


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

the hands are blue like always 

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## deano42 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi

I like the idea or an enamel dial, but the red "12" makes it look like a watch that a doctor would wear in a hospital...

...its just the white / red combo thing.!

Thanks
deano


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Just went to the Watchbuys website and it is sold out. That was fast.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Nope, it's still in stock with a lot of numbers available. They mark it out of stock because it's just on reservation, with delivery in January, check a little further down on the page for serial number selection.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I forgot about that part. It still moved quickly.:-d


----------



## fourspin (Feb 3, 2007)

Geez, there are only 17 numbers left as of right now. Jorg and his elves are going to have a very busy Christmas!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

I just ordered mine !!!!!

S/N 70/80

There were 15 S/N's left after my transaction.


----------



## Dave V. (Feb 15, 2006)

*Is this a true enamel dial, or lacquered to resemble one?*

Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmmmm....this means should I sell my MO and then buy this one with enamel dial? :think: 

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

What is the difference between an enamel lacquer dial and an enamel dial??


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Red 12 looks like on military watches from First World War.


----------



## Tiggercat (Apr 29, 2005)

*I ordered mine!*

I have been lusting after the MO, and I have always loved the Chronoswiss Orea (enamel dial), but thought it was too small. Now I get the best of both worlds! #38 for me, but man, I wish I could trade with the guy who got #69!!! It's the year I was born, and the serial number on my Seatime!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, placed my reservation direct at Stowa and recieved confirmation :-!

However Stowa cannot guarantee my preferred number :-(. Hope I can recieve the LE MO together with LE FO! ;-)


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't understand. There are five numbers left at Watchbuys. What does confirmation mean without a number? What happens if five people put down deposits for the last five numbers through Watchbuys? :think:

There's probably a simple explanation that I am just too dense to see right now. :-s


----------



## phil h (Aug 18, 2007)

Just recieved an e-mail from Viveca confirming my reservation for number 12, not my preferred number, but under the circumstances I am just happy to be getting one of these.

I have had my finger on the trigger for a MO to go with my Airman No Logo and the slightly sportier looks of this watch make it perfect for me (apart from the wait and having to explain to She Who Thinks She Must Be Obeyed why I need more than 1 watch).

Roll on February!!!!!!!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Just checked, Watchbuys has sold all 80. WOW, glad I did not think about it another day!

Now we wait......


----------



## Al G. (Feb 8, 2006)

I reserved number 61 last night:-d, which is the year I was born.... (damn, I am getting old). Looks like another awesome watch from Jorg & Stowa!
Al


----------



## JohnAC (Nov 1, 2006)

Well it appears I may have just bought the last one. It's # 54 which means nothing but I guess I can't complain! I had reserved it with about 4 numbers left, then hesitated. Well, I got a call from the AD saying essentially (in the kindest way) to 'sh** or get off the pot', so...

How am I going to keep this from 'you know who'? :think:


----------



## Al G. (Feb 8, 2006)

JohnAC said:


> Well it appears I may have just bought the last one. It's # 54 which means nothing but I guess I can't complain! I had reserved it with about 4 numbers left, then hesitated. Well, I got a call from the AD saying essentially (in the kindest way) to 'sh** or get off the pot', so...
> 
> How am I going to keep this from 'you know who'? :think:


Congrats on getting in there! 54 is a good number (My number palying football for years:-d)....as for "you know who"....that red 12 might make this one a little harder to sneek under the radar with the "New?....oh no, I have had this one for a while" manuver. I plan to use the old ...."I sold a few others to fund this one" plan.

Good Luck!
Al


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to all.
For a moment I dreamed when I got the same number of the AO, but then my order couldn't be accepted because I'm in Europe. 
It s#&%s to dream of this watch a year ago and just be able to stare at it when it comes out. o|


----------



## fourspin (Feb 3, 2007)

Paulo said:


> Congratulations to all.
> For a moment I dreamed when I got the same number of the AO, but then my order couldn't be accepted because I'm in Europe.
> It s#&%s to dream of this watch a year ago and just be able to stare at it when it comes out. o|


Paulo,

I bet you'll be able to pick one up on the used market after they are out for a while. If I would have been quicker, I could have ordered one for you and sent it back to you from the U.S. Perhaps one of the other buyers will make you a similar offer!


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, that's very kind of you. 

I haven't tried going that way because of VAT, customs presently are a pain here in Portugal. :-(


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Paulo said:


> Congratulations to all.
> For a moment I dreamed when I got the same number of the AO, but then my order couldn't be accepted because I'm in Europe.
> It s#&%s to dream of this watch a year ago and just be able to stare at it when it comes out. o|


Paulo, make your reservation directly at Stowa. Send Joerg an email. Happened to me too, Watchbuys rejected my reservation because I'm in Singapore. Good luck


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

when is this watch due out? i would love to see some wrist shots.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Estimated delivery time frames are late January to late Feb.:-(

Tough to wait, but it should be worth it.:-!


----------



## Apple Corps (Jun 1, 2007)

Most impressive - I love it. But I so wish more than 80 were being produced - that really is limited :-(

200 or 250 would still have been an exclusive / limited production run but given more of a chance to own one.

Perhaps another 200 without the serial number on the dial ?

YES YES YES YES ????


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> this watch will also be available in Europe of course but the first watches i have promissed watchbuys for the US market.
> 
> ...


Was the first Stowa Marine Original Limited Edition watch ever offered to European customers and were a certain number of them set aside in the Watchbuy offering of 80 watches, or were additional watches made to accommodate the European market?
Thanks,
vincesf


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

vincesf said:


> Was the first Stowa Marine Original Limited Edition watch ever offered to European customers and were a certain number of them set aside in the Watchbuy offering of 80 watches, or were additional watches made to accommodate the European market?
> Thanks,
> vincesf


If I remember correctly, 60 pieces for Watchbuys, 20 pieces direct purchase from Stowa


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Hary said:


> If I remember correctly, 60 pieces for Watchbuys, 20 pieces direct purchase from Stowa


There is an 81st MO LE, number 00/80, that went to a gentleman in Germany. It can be seen on the MO Owners Club thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=192403


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Hary said:


> If I remember correctly, 60 pieces for Watchbuys, 20 pieces direct purchase from Stowa


I thought that all 80 were spoken for within a few days on Watchbuys. The reason I am asking, is that I saw a picture of what appeared to be a Stowa Marine Original Limited with a red 12 hour marker, but no serial number, see below. I really have no idea, but thought some of the customers out of North America could shed some light on this.
vincesf


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

This could be the watch I referenced in my post above--the prototype, i.e., No. 00/80.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Biggie_Robs said:


> This could be the watch I referenced in my post above--the prototype, i.e., No. 00/80.


You are right, it was 80+1


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Hary said:


> You are right, it was 80+1


Thank you for the information on this great watch. The Stowa Marine Original Limited Edition is one of my favorite watches.

vincesf:thanks


----------



## Ecotrin (Oct 25, 2009)

I ordered #71 from watchbuys in honor of the famous plane lockheed plane back in july. Still as of Novemeber 24, have not received it yet.
would be interested in parting with it if anyone is interested



thodgins said:


> This looks sweet. The dial is enamel lacquer, which would look really cool in person. I like the red 12, which I have seen on an A Lange and a Jacques Etoile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, you are selling a watch that you do not possess?

What does Watchbuys tell?


----------



## ufc75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you talking about MOLE RED or MOLE Silver?


----------



## Ecotrin (Oct 25, 2009)

silver


----------



## Ecotrin (Oct 25, 2009)

yes. but I would keep in contact with the buyer and let them know when the watch arrives and than they can pay me. wouldn't even open it.
I have a $300 non-transferable, non-refundable deposit down since July and could now use the cash.
*I do not have the watch yet, it was supposed to be ready by the end of October, but Watchbuys says it should be here soon.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

That clears things up. Thanks. For a moment I thought I had found a MOLE (1)...

s.


----------

